# CPSC Recall: Honda Lawn Mowers (HRX217KHXA and HRX217KHMA)



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 8, 2007
Release #08-077

Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 426-7701
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

American Honda Motor Corp. Recalls Lawn Mowers Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in
cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Honda HRX217KHXA and HRX217KHMA Lawn Mowers

Units: About 22,000

Manufacturer: American Honda Motor Corp., of Torrance, Calif.

Hazard: Due to a manufacturing defect, a crack can occur in the fuel
tank causing a fuel leak. If gasoline leaking from the fuel tank is
ignited, a fire or explosion can occur.

Incidents/Injuries: American Honda Motor Corp. has received six reports
of fuel leakage. No fires or injuries have been reported.

Description: The recall involves HRX walk-behind lawn mowers with model
numbers HRX217KHXA and HRX217KHMA. Only serial numbers from 1400001
through 1453714 are included in the recall. The model and serial number
are printed on a label located on the upper rear of the deck. The lawn
mower is dark gray with a red engine cover.

Sold at: Honda Lawn and Garden dealers nationwide, including The Home
Depot stores, from January 2007 through September 2007 for between $800
and $900.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should stop using these recalled lawn mowers
immediately and contact any Honda Lawn and Garden dealer to have the
fuel tank replaced. Registered owners of the recalled lawn mowers will
be mailed a notice.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Honda at (800)
426-7701 between 8:30 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit
the firm's Web site at www.hondapowerequipment.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled product, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08077.html


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting.


----------

